# 2x 12 V or 1x 24V



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

What are the advantages between having 2 12 volt batteries and 1 24 volt battery to power my 55lbs trust for my 1436?

Thanks in advace.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 7, 2008)

I honestly have no idea but for the sake of speculation:

-you could run a 12v something off a parallel circuit
-maybe they're cheaper since they're more readily available(honestly I didn't know that there were 24v batteries)
-you could pull one out to jump your tow vehicle if necessary


:lol: 
really I have no experience here, just chimin'


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 7, 2008)

Like Nickk, I didn't think there was one available, but, like he also said, the parallel circuit would give you more amps, a cheaper replacement cost, no need for a special charger, and the upfront cost would probably be cheaper for dual batteries.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

Just found one for $510. So I will be going with 2 12 Volts. I found a web page that shows how to wire them.

Thanks for the info, but I should have searched first then this topic would not have been. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

AnAngler said:


> Just found one for $510. So I will be going with 2 12 Volts. I found a web page that shows how to wire them.
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I should have searched first then this topic would not have been. Sorry about that.



Holy cow $510? Thats nuts!

You have the link for how to wire them?


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 7, 2008)

You just get a stout cable and put a jumper from positive on one battery to negative on the other.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 7, 2008)

Like this.

https://batterytender.com/connecting.php/#3


----------



## Nickk (Jan 7, 2008)

my knowledge of things electrical are light at best.

Can you string 2 12V in series and have a 12v coming off one?


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, you'll need two jumpers, one from the positive to positive, and one from negative to negative, then hook your motor up as if it were one battery.


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2008)

if you use the 2 batteries for a 12 volt system you will add to your time on the water I think I read that 1 battery will last say 2 hours and with 2 batteries you will get closer to 6 hours run time. 
if you want to run a 24volt system you can still run our 12 volt stuff of of one of the batteries


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone makes a small 24V battery? I see some companies have kits that they call 24V, but it is 2 12V or 4 6V batteries in a box.


----------



## asinz (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the battery information, I learn something new every day.

asinz


----------

